# FlatStalkin



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

It's been a while since I posted but I've been getting a lot of fishing in. I recently got a real good deal on a flatstalker so I had to buy it. I was a little skeptical at first but I have learned to love this thing. I can take my girlfriend and I on it and pole all around the flats with no problem. It is extremely steardy and fun to fish from. 

Since I get to do all the poling my girlfriend catches most of the fish but it's just as fun for me to put her on them. All these fish were sight casted using DOA CALS 


























Pic Taken from the Poling Platform









Here's some pics from a different day. These fish were sight casted using indigo crabs. We finally had our first double hook up on the flat stalker and it got a little crazy. I finally just had to jump off it and fight me fish while wading. 



















Double Hook up Fish


















I still have not caught a over slot fish from it yet but I a can't wait!!! I'll have to make sure I have the anchor ready.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

congrats, that's something sorely missing around here, hero shots with girls in them.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

x2. 

Kemo


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

dude that boat is gnarly ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> congrats, that's something sorely missing around here, hero shots with girls in them.


You're right. I'll have to wait a couple of years until I can take my granddaughter fishing.

I had no idea that the flatstalker was that big and stable. Nice boat.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Awesome report and pics. Your girl really looks right at home on the water. She's a keeper for sure.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the words. The flatstalker is really a fun boat to fish from for the time being. I'm looking around for a cheap trolling motor to mount on the back but for now it gets the job done.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

girls who fish equal teh ghoot.

keeper for sure.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a pretty neat ride.  And all those great fish shots just prove how stealthy it really is. Good job. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

